# Weekly Competition 2017-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R2 F' R2 U F2 U R' U
*2. *F' R' U2 F R F2 U2 R2
*3. *R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R
*4. *U' F U2 F U F' R2 F'
*5. *U F R2 F' U R F U2 F

*3x3x3
1. *L2 B2 U2 B' U R2 D' F D L D2 R U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L
*2. *B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 F' R' B' D R' D' R' B' U R'
*3. *U B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R B' L' R2 B U' B R2 F L'
*4. *L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B F R' U2 B D F2 R U L' F2
*5. *B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 L F' R2 U' L' D' R'

*4x4x4
1. *L' U R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L R Fw' Rw U2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 L' D' Rw2 R2 F2 U' L2 Fw D Uw2 B2 F' L' B' Fw2 L' F U' B2 L2
*2. *B2 U R' Fw' Rw' B' Fw' Rw Uw U' L Rw B2 U' Fw' L F2 U B Rw U Rw' Fw' U2 Rw' B2 U F L' Rw' R Uw' U2 B Fw L' Rw R' B Rw2
*3. *B2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' U F Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U L' D' L Rw R B' D2 Uw2 F2 R Fw' L B F' Rw Uw F' D2 Uw' U2 L2 D U Fw2 D2 U
*4. *R' D' Rw2 B' Fw F Rw' Uw Rw R2 D Fw2 R Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 R2 B2 F Rw2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 Rw2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 Fw2 F2 L2 U' Fw' R
*5. *F2 D2 R Fw' Rw R F' Uw B Fw' Uw R U' Fw Rw2 F' D' Uw2 U B2 D F D U2 F' Uw Rw B2 F U2 R' F' Uw' F R D L' Fw2 F' R

*5x5x5
1. *F L B F' D Uw2 L Fw' Uw Fw L U2 Bw R' F' D2 Rw2 R2 U' Lw2 Bw2 Dw F2 U' Bw L' R D' Dw B' L2 Lw R Dw2 Fw Dw2 L' R' Fw Rw2 Uw' F D Lw' Fw U L' Uw2 U2 L' U' B2 Lw' Bw Fw2 Dw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2
*2. *D' Uw' Fw R' D2 Dw2 Uw F' Uw Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' D Lw' Rw' B' Dw2 Bw' D Uw U2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F Lw Fw U2 L' F2 U' Fw' Rw' B Bw2 D2 F2 D2 R Dw' Bw2 Uw2 L2 B' Lw B2 F2 L' Bw F Uw2 R Dw Uw Bw2 Rw
*3. *Lw2 Rw B2 L' U B2 Fw2 F2 Dw Uw L2 U Bw Uw2 Bw' Fw F2 Lw2 Rw R' Dw B' Lw2 Dw2 L Lw' R F' L2 Uw L D' B2 F' Lw' D2 Uw2 U2 L2 R Dw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Lw R Bw' L2 Lw B R' Uw Rw' R U' L Fw' L2 U2 Bw2
*4. *Dw' B' F' D2 Dw' B2 Bw2 D' B' D2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 Bw Lw2 Bw Lw2 U Fw R2 D Uw' U2 L2 R' Fw D Uw' U Rw R Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 Dw Lw2 Bw' L2 Rw D B2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Dw L2 Fw' Lw2 D2 L F' Uw Bw Uw B' F Dw'
*5. *D2 Dw2 Uw' R Bw U F Dw2 Bw' Fw2 U Bw Rw' Bw' D2 F' U Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw' L2 U Rw2 B Fw Rw' Dw Rw2 Dw2 L2 D Fw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D Dw' F Rw R2 F Lw D Uw Rw' D F L' Dw2 Uw' L2 D' Bw Uw' R'

*6x6x6
1. *2F 2U U 2R2 F 2D 2R2 B 2F' 2R' 2U2 2R' F L2 3U 2U 3R' 2B 2L' 2D L U 2B' 3F' R' D 2U' L' D U' F2 3R2 F R2 U' 2F2 L 2R2 2D2 2U2 U2 B 2U U2 2L 3U 2F' 3R' 3U2 B2 L' 2L 2R2 U2 F 2D' 3F 2R F2 D 3U 2B2 R 2F2 L' 2R' 2B' 3R2 2F 3U
*2. *2D2 3U2 U R2 2U' U2 2B' 3R 2R R 2D' 2U 2R2 3U2 2U' 3F2 3R R' 2B' R' B 2L 3U2 R' F2 U' 3F 2D' 2B 2F 2U' U 2B 3U2 2U' R' 3F 3U' U' L' 3F 2U2 2B' 3F' 3R D2 2L 2F' 2D2 L2 2F2 R 2D' F' U' B' 2U' 2L D2 3R' R2 3F U 2B2 2L' 3U2 3R R 2B 2F2
*3. *B2 F 2R B2 2R2 U2 B' 2R' 2F L2 D 3F2 2R' 3U 2L2 R D2 2R D 3R' 2R 2U' B 2D 3F2 2U 3F' F2 R 2B' D2 U' 3R R 2B' 2U2 U' L2 U2 3R' 2R2 B 2L 2F' 3R2 2R2 D2 2U2 2R2 R' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 2D 2B 3F2 3R 2F2 D L 3R 2R2 D B2 2D2 2U2 U 2L2
*4. *B' 2B' 2F2 3R' B 3F L' 2B' U' 2F2 3U' U' F2 2U' 2F 2R 2U R2 3F' 2F' F2 L2 2B2 2L2 3R D2 3U' 2B 2U2 L 3R2 3U 2B' 3F' D2 3U F2 D 2L2 2R2 D 2L D' 2L2 B' 2D L 2R' 2F2 2U' L2 2L2 3R2 2R 2D' 3U 2F2 3U2 U 3F' 2R B 3R2 2R' D2 3F 2F 2L2 3R2 3F2
*5. *2D' L' 2R' R' B' 3R B 3R2 3F' U L' U' 2L' 3F L' 3R 2U L' 2L' B2 2F 2L 3R2 2D 2U' 3F2 2R 3U' B2 3F' 2F 2L 2B2 3F2 2D 2R R' 2D2 2L2 B' 2F2 F2 2R2 3U2 2B 3F2 2R B' 3F' F2 L 3F' 2F2 F2 U2 B 2B' 3F F 2R U 2R2 3U B' 2L2 F U2 2L 2D B'

*7x7x7
1. *2U' B F 2L 3L' R' 2U2 B 3F' R2 3D 2U2 3B' D2 3U' 3F2 L2 2R R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 3R' B' 2B2 F2 3L B2 3F' R' 2B2 3F' 3D' 2B2 L2 D2 3L2 3R' U2 2B L2 2L F2 L2 2R2 2U2 B2 3B' 2R' 2F' U' 2B L' 3F' D 2U 2B2 F 3D 3U' 2B' R' 3F2 2D B' 2R R2 3F 2L' 3U' 2L2 3L 3D L2 3L 3R' 3F 2F' 3U 2F' F' 3R 2R 2B' R2 3D2 3U2 3R2 B2 2D U2 2B 2F' D' 2U B 2F2 2R2 2B'
*2. *L' 3R2 3F' F 3D' 2U' U' F L 3R' D2 2D' 3D2 2U' U 2F 3L 3D' 2L 3B F L2 2B' 2U2 3L 2U' 3L 3U' 3L2 2R' D2 B 2F2 D2 2L2 2U F' U 2L 2B' 3L2 3R2 R' B' 2F 2D' 3U2 3B2 D' 2D' 3D U' 2F2 2U 3R 2B L2 3L2 3R2 3D2 U B' 3D' 2R 2B F 3R D2 3U' U 3L 3F2 3D' U' 3L' 2R' U L2 2F2 D 3U2 2U2 B2 3R 2R' 3D2 L2 2D2 2U2 L 2F2 L' 3R' 2R 2B 3D2 2F D' 3D2 U2
*3. *L' 2D' 2U B2 2B2 L' U2 B2 2B 3F2 2R' D 2F2 3L' 3R 3U B2 2R R2 2D 3U' F' L 3D 3U' 2U' U' R 2F L' 3L2 D 3U2 2L 3L 2R2 R 3B' 3F2 R' 3B L2 2R2 D2 B' 3B2 F2 D' 2U2 U2 3F' L 2F' 3L2 2R' 2B2 U2 L B 2R 3F2 3L2 2R 2U' 3L' 2B2 2R2 D' 2U' L2 3R' B2 R2 2B 3F2 F' 3D2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3D 3B2 U' B2 3F 2L2 3F2 D' 3L' 2B' 3U 2L' 2U' 2F' L2 2B' 3B' F' 3L' F'
*4. *L2 B' 3L 3D' 3L' 2D R 2U' 2F' 3D' 3F2 2D2 3L' 2B' D2 3U' 3R' 2D2 3F' R2 3D2 2F2 2D2 U2 3B2 3L R2 3D2 3R 2F F2 2L' 3R' R2 2F L' F2 2D 2L2 2F2 3L 2D 2B' 2F' 2U' 3B2 3L2 R 3F' D2 3D' 2B2 2U2 3R R2 3F2 2U' R B2 3D' 3R 3F 3R2 U 2B' 2U 3R 3F2 2R' R F2 2D2 R B2 3D' 2U' 3L2 2R' 3B 3F F 3U2 2B 3B 3U' 2B D' 2B' 2F' D' 3D B' F' 3U' L 3R2 3D 2L' F2 D'
*5. *D L' 3B' 3F L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 3D' L 3D2 2B' U2 3L2 R' B' 2R 2F 3R 2F2 3R 2F' 2D2 R 3F2 2U' U2 L2 2L' 2D2 L2 2R2 B 3F' 3D2 2L2 3R 3B' 3R2 3F' 2D 3U2 L2 B2 3D' 2U' B' 3B2 R2 2D 3D2 3U2 3L2 D 3D B U2 B' 3B2 2F2 2L2 3B' 3L2 3B 2F' D' 3U' U' 3B 3F 3L' 2R' B' 2R' U' 2B2 3L2 2R2 R' F' D 3R 2F D 3D2 2B 3U' 3F2 3L' R' 3F' D 2L' 3R 2U2 U2 B2 D2 2L2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F U R' F2 U' R2 U
*2. *R F R U F' U' R F' U'
*3. *R F2 R U2 R U' F2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L' U2 F B' R' D' F2 U' B' F2 L2 F' D2 L2 R' U D' R' Fw Uw
*2. *L B' U' R2 U L' D' R2 U' R' U2 D2 F' D2 U R B2 L' R D2 B Rw
*3. *D2 U2 R U R D B U' D2 L2 B' D2 U' F' U' F2 L2 R B2 Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U' Rw2 F Rw2 F2 U F L' Rw' Uw2 U2 L' D R B2 F U' L Rw' R2 Fw F' U2 Rw' B2 L Rw D' Fw' Uw B L D' Uw Rw2 Fw D' Fw' F2 L
*2. *R2 F L' R2 U' L' B2 F2 R U2 Fw' D' U' Rw Uw' U2 Fw Uw' U B' D Rw R' Fw2 Uw F2 Uw L Uw' F U B' Fw' F' Uw' Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 L'
*3. *Rw' R' B2 Rw2 F L R2 B' R D2 F' L' Rw' R' D' U L2 U' B L2 Rw2 R2 B F2 L2 B Fw2 F2 U Fw2 L' R U Rw R' U' L Uw' U2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Uw L2 Bw' Dw' Bw' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Bw F Dw2 Bw' Fw' U' Rw' Bw2 D' R D Rw' D Dw2 Fw2 Rw R Bw' Fw U F' R2 B F' L F Lw2 U L Lw2 Rw Fw2 R' F R Fw F2 Uw U2 Lw Rw' R' D B2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Fw
*2. *D2 Dw U' L2 Lw Fw' Uw' L2 D' Lw Bw Lw' D Dw' Fw2 U B L2 Lw2 R D Dw Uw Lw2 F Rw' Dw Uw' L' D2 Dw' L2 Rw2 U2 L' Lw Rw2 Uw' U2 Lw' R2 Dw B' Uw' Fw' U' Lw2 F L Rw' D' L B' L' Fw2 Lw' B2 L2 Bw F'
*3. *F D' Rw' B2 R Bw' Rw Bw' Fw' Dw L2 Rw D2 U' Fw Dw' Lw2 Fw D L' Rw' Dw Fw L' D' Bw L2 Lw2 R B' Rw2 Uw' B Fw R2 D' B Dw U B' U2 L' Dw Lw R2 U' Fw2 L2 Dw2 F' Rw' D' U2 Fw2 Lw B' F Dw Rw Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L 2F F' 2U2 3R2 D 2D' 3U2 F2 2U' F 2U2 2F2 2D 2L' 2B2 2F2 3U' R' 2F' 2D2 3U2 2U' 3R B 3F' F2 L 2R2 F 2L 2F 3U' 3F 2L' F2 2D' U' L2 3U' 2B' 3F' 3R2 2U R2 2F 2L' 2B 3F' 2U' L' 2D' B L 2B2 2U' U2 2B' 3F2 R 2U' B 3R2 2U2 2F 3U U' 2B' 2U U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U 2U 2F 2R 3U R F' 2L 3L 3R 2R2 D 3D' 3U2 2F2 D2 3B2 3F2 3U 3L' B2 2B2 2U' U' B' 3B' L2 2L' 3R 2B2 3B' 2L2 U2 2F' 3D 3U B2 3B' 3D2 2L2 R' 3D2 3B2 F2 2D' 3D2 3U 2U U B2 U L2 2D 2L F' L2 R 3B 3F' 2F2 F' L' 2R2 2B2 3D' B 2B2 L 2F2 3L2 3U' F' R D' 2L' 2R' D' L' 3U' 3F' 3L 2D' 3L 3R D 2B' 3L 2U2 U2 F' D2 2B' 3L2 3F 3L' 3R 2U 3F2 L2 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L' F' L D' U' B' F U2 D2 R L F B2 D B U' F U2 R' U2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *R' U' R2 L U' R2 U2 R B2 L B L' D' U L2 F' R B L Fw' Uw'
*3. *U2 R' L B D L R2 F' U' D' R2 L U' D2 F D' R D' R2 U' Fw Uw
*4. *B' L2 R U' F2 L2 U2 D' L U' L U2 D2 R' U' L R' B2 R' F' Rw' Uw'
*5. *U2 F2 B' R U L R2 B2 D' B' F L' B2 R2 D' L' U L U' R' F Rw Uw'
*6. *L F2 D F' R' B2 U' L2 B2 D F L' D' F L B' R U2 D Fw Uw
*7. *U2 L2 B2 D' R' B' F R D R F' U2 L2 D F U2 R2 F' R2 F R' Fw' Uw'
*8. *B D2 B' D F D' L' D' B' D2 F B' U' F2 U' D' B' D' U B' R Fw Uw2
*9. *B' U D L2 B F' D' F2 D R2 L U L' B L2 D' U' L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*10. *B L' U F' U2 F D2 B2 U B2 L2 D' F R' D F D U L' Fw Uw'
*11. *U' F U R B2 F2 U2 R2 D U' B2 D' L F2 B' D B2 D U' R2 U Rw2 Uw2
*12. *F2 R' B' U2 B2 U' L U2 D' F D2 U' L U2 R L D' U' R U' B Rw2 Uw'
*13. *F' B' R2 D' R' U2 D B F R' B' L' U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B' U L Fw Uw
*14. *L2 U R' F' U F2 U F' L U D2 R2 U D2 B D' F2 B2 L' Fw' Uw
*15. *B F U L2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*16. *F B2 D2 L' F' R' U' D' R D' F L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 R2 B Rw2
*17. *F' L B2 U' D R B' F' U' F' B' R2 B' F2 R' U' B2 U2 L' B2 Rw Uw
*18. *R' L' D' F2 D F' D2 L' U' B' F2 U2 L U' R L U2 D2 F2 D Rw' Uw
*19. *F U' F2 U' L B L2 U D B' U2 F' L2 U' R F2 B' R' L' B2 Uw2
*20. *L2 F' B L B F2 D' L' U F' L U B2 R2 D' L D L2 F D2 U'
*21. *D' F2 U L' U' D2 L2 D U' B L B R2 B' R L U F' U2 R2 B Rw' Uw'
*22. *D F L D F' U' D' F U F' R U R2 U' D F2 R2 B2 L B Rw Uw
*23. *F D' R2 L' U2 F L' R2 F' U B' D' L' U2 R2 L2 B' F U2 L' B Rw Uw
*24. *D' B U' D' L2 F L2 B' L2 R' B2 L F' U' L' F' B U' D' R Fw Uw
*25. *B L2 R' B F D2 F R' F' D2 F D2 U' L B2 D2 L D' U' L2 Uw2
*26. *L2 B' L2 U2 B D' F2 U F' R D2 L' D L U' R' D' U' B' Rw Uw2
*27. *B' R D F R F L2 D' U' R2 D2 U R F2 R D' R2 F' D Fw
*28. *U' B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F U D B' L' B' L' D' U2 F2 D L F Rw Uw2
*29. *F2 D' U' L2 F D F L' D F' L R F' L U D2 L B' L2 D R2 Fw Uw
*30. *U' F' U F' L' U L2 F2 D2 U F D2 B' U2 F' L2 B U2 F D' L' Fw' Uw2
*31. *B' F L' B L' B U' F L F2 B' U' B' R F' R2 B2 F2 R D2 U' Rw' Uw
*32. *L2 R' F U F' R U' B D' B2 L2 B' L2 B D' U2 B F' U2 R' B' Rw' Uw
*33. *R D2 U2 L' F2 B2 R2 U2 F B' D B' F' R F R' B D2 F L B' Rw2 Uw
*34. *R U2 F2 R F2 L' F' L' R' F2 B2 R U' B' F R2 F2 L' F' B2 U' Fw Uw'
*35. *L' D' F' U R' F' D2 F' B' U2 F U' F L U2 D' R' F D' U' Fw Uw2
*36. *L F R2 D' B' R' D2 L F' D' R B D2 F' U' F2 U2 D2 B2 R' Fw Uw
*37. *U R2 L D R2 U R' B L2 F2 B' U2 F B2 U2 D' R2 D U' L2 U Fw Uw'
*38. *B2 D' F U' B2 D F2 R2 F U' F U2 L F2 D' L' R' D2 L2 D B Rw2 Uw
*39. *F B2 R L2 D' R' L2 U F' B D R B F2 R B2 U D F' L2 Fw Uw2
*40. *U' D R' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B U' F' D' F2 B' Rw' Uw2
*41. *D L' U' F' L2 U L' D' L B2 R' D2 B2 L' U B F2 R F2 Rw Uw'
*42. *L' D R2 L' B F' D R D' B' F' D R L2 U2 F2 B' L' R' F' B2 Rw' Uw
*43. *R2 D' F B L R B' U L B F2 U' B' L' F B R' L2 F U2 Fw Uw
*44. *D' R2 F R F' B' U' R2 B R F' D' L2 D B2 U2 L' F U2 F2 D2 Fw Uw
*45. *L' U D' L' U B D L' U' B2 L' D B2 R D U2 B' R' U F Rw' Uw'
*46. *R' U L U R' F B D U2 F B D2 R2 L U F' D L' B' D Rw Uw'
*47. *L D B2 R' U2 F' U' L' D2 R2 F D L2 B' R' F R2 U' R2 D' R' Fw
*48. *R' U' B2 R' B' U2 B R D F2 D F2 D B2 R2 L' D' F' L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *U F L' F B2 D2 B F' R' U D R' D B F U R' B' U F2 Rw' Uw2
*50. *R U F U2 B R2 D F' U' R D' R B L B' U2 B U' B Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D B2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U L' B' U F2 U2 R F' U B2 R'
*2. *F' U2 R L' U B D R2 B' L F U2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F D2 F
*3. *D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R' U' F L' D F' R' D2 L' R2
*4. *F2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F R2 U B' L2 R' F
*5. *F R2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 F U2 F2 D' R' B' F' R2 U L2 U L U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 U2 F U D R' F D' L U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 D2
*2. *F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' U'
*3. *L U2 R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' L' U' L U' L U' R F2
*4. *B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' R D F D2 F U' L B' U2 F
*5. *U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R B' L2 F' L D R' U L R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 U L2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U B F D' L' B' L R' D2 F L2
*2. *L D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' F2 L' F' L D' U L2 F L2 D R'
*3. *U2 R' U2 R B2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2
*4. *L' B L F R' D2 L2 B' L' D' L2 B U2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B U2
*5. *L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 F' R2 U B R' D' B' U B2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 U R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D F' D L R D B' R2 D L2 D'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U F' R U R2 U F U'
*3. *F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R U' F' D' B' R B D2 B2 D' B2
*4. *D2 U2 L' D' F' D2 L2 Uw' R2 Fw' R' D' Fw2 U' R2 D Uw' Fw2 Uw' U L2 U2 Fw' U' Fw' D R' U L2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 U Rw' U2 Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R U' F2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R
*3. *R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' F D B D L U2 F' R U'
*4. *Uw R' Uw' Rw R B2 Fw D2 Uw' U2 Fw D2 Uw L2 Uw Fw2 D B2 R F2 Uw' Fw F Uw' U' F D' Uw2 B2 U' L R Fw R B Uw' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw'
*5. *B' Lw Bw F2 U' B Uw' Bw2 D Uw L2 Dw2 B2 Bw Lw' R' F2 L Fw' L Lw' R' D Dw U' Fw' Rw2 R D Lw Uw2 B R' Dw2 Bw2 Dw U2 Lw R Dw' R2 F L Lw' R' B2 Bw' Fw' F' D2 U B2 Lw' Rw F' L Rw' B L' R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' U R' F' U F2 R F' U2
*3. *D U R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 B D R D2 F D2 U2 L' D' R'
*4. *R2 B Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 U2 F Rw D U2 Fw' R' F2 L' Fw Uw2 F' Rw R2 D2 L F L' Rw U L R2 D2 L2 Rw2 R' D U2 F2 D2 U' R B F2
*5. *L' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' Lw' D U' Bw2 R U R' Bw2 U' Lw Fw' F' Uw Lw Rw Dw2 F2 Dw U2 Rw' Dw' U' B Lw F' Dw2 Fw2 L2 U2 B F2 L' Lw' Rw' Fw F' Rw' B U' L R Fw' D B D' Dw Uw' U' Fw' D' Uw B' Bw2 F2
*6. *3U' 2F2 3U2 2L2 2D' 2U' 2R 2U2 2B 3U2 L' R2 D 3U' 3F' 2F2 3U L' 2F2 2R F' 3U2 2R2 B 3F2 2F2 2U U' 2L2 R' 3F R 2D2 2F2 3U2 2U F D' 2F2 D2 2D' 3R U' F' 3U' 2B' R2 3F D' 3U 2F' L 2D2 3U2 2U' U' F' 2R2 R B' 2B D 2L' B' F' 2L' 2B 2F F' 2L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' F' U' R' F R2 U' F U
*3. *L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 B' L' D' R2 D F2 U B' F2 L2
*4. *Uw' Rw U L2 F' L R2 B Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' U' Rw R2 B L Rw R' D2 F2 L Fw' R F2 Uw2 B Rw Uw2 Rw2 D2 B L R' Uw' Rw2 D' Fw2 F2 D'
*5. *Bw2 Rw' B D2 Bw' F L' Lw Rw' R2 Fw' U2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Rw Bw2 Fw Dw' B2 F2 Uw2 Lw' R' D Bw' D' U R Uw2 Lw Fw F U' Fw2 F' D Uw2 B Rw' R2 U2 R2 F Dw2 B' F' D' L2 D' Fw2 D2 Lw2 D' Lw Uw' U2 Bw' Dw' Lw'
*6. *2B 2L' 2F R' F' D 3U' U L2 D2 2R2 B2 2F' L 2D2 3U 2U 2B 2F' F' 2U2 U2 2L 2F2 F' R2 2D2 3U 2U' 2R' 3U2 3R2 2B2 2R' B2 2B' 2F2 3R2 3U2 R2 2B' 2F' D 2L2 2D' 2L2 2R B2 2B D' 2U R B' 2U' 2F2 F L2 R2 F 2D' 3U2 2U 2B' D2 2L 3R R2 2U2 U 2R
*7. *L 2L' R2 2F 3R2 R' 3B' F 2L 3L 2R2 R 3D2 2F' 2D' 3F 2F2 3R2 F2 D2 2U2 2R2 F2 D' 3U' 2U' U' B D2 2D R' 2B2 2D2 3D 2U 2F' 3R' 3D 2U2 2B2 U' 2B 2F' 2R2 2U2 3R 3B2 3F2 2L 3B2 3R 3F2 F 3L 3R' F2 2L2 3F2 F' R2 3U F' 2L 3L2 2R 2D 3D 3R' 2R R2 3D' L R' 2U' L' F' 2R' 2U L 3L 2U' 3R R 3F 2L2 3B2 L' 2D' 2U' 3B2 2L2 2B' 3F2 U2 3F' 2R 2U' 3B' 3L' F

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR1- DL5+ UL6+ U1- R3+ D1- L3+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R4- D1+ L6+ ALL2+ DR
*2. *UR4- DR2- DL1- UL5- U2- R4- D4+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U0+ R5- D3+ L5- ALL3- DR
*3. *UR3- DR1- DL3+ UL1+ U1+ R5- D2- L0+ ALL4- y2 U2- R3- D5- L4- ALL4- UR DR UL
*4. *UR3- DR3- DL4+ UL1+ U4+ R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R0+ D4- L0+ ALL4+ UL
*5. *UR2+ DR2- DL1+ UL6+ U6+ R2- D3- L2+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R4+ D4+ L6+ ALL1- DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R' L B U R' L' B' r b' u
*2. *L' R U' B' L B' U' R' l' r' b
*3. *U' L B L' U' R' B' L B' l b u
*4. *R L U R U' L' R' l u'
*5. *U L' R U B R' U R L' r'

*Square-1
1. *(-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -2)
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) /
*4. *(6, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, 2) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *R' B R' B' U B' R' B' R' B' U'
*2. *R L' B R' B' R' U L' U' B' U'
*3. *U B' U B L B U' B' U' B' U'
*4. *R U B' U' L' R B' L' U' L' U'
*5. *U' R U L R' L' U R' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U' F R' F R2 F' R2 F2 U2
*3. *B' U2 R' F2 L' F' D2 R B R2 F' B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2
*4. *F' Uw2 Fw D' U Fw2 L' U2 R' D Uw' Fw2 R' B D' Fw F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 F Rw Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw L2 D U L' Fw' Uw F2 L Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw2
*5. *B' D' L R U L D' Bw2 U Lw2 D' Rw' Fw Uw Rw F2 Uw' Fw Rw R2 F2 Rw2 Bw' R B' L' B2 Fw Uw2 L2 D2 Lw D Dw2 Uw2 R2 F R F2 Lw D' Lw2 B Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Bw' F' D2 U2 Lw Rw' Dw' Rw' Bw D2 U' F2 U'
*OH. *B' L F' D' R' F2 U' L2 B2 D' B' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B'
*Clock. *UR1+ DR6+ DL5- UL5- U3- R1- D3+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U4- R2- D2- L2- ALL5- DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R' L B' R B' L l' b u
*Skewb. *U' L U' L B' U R U' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 19, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (28.73), 33.12, 30.30, (36.80), 29.67 = *31.03
6x6x6*: 5:03.74, (5:30.63), (4:50.28), 5:12.56, 5:17.09 = *5:11.13
5x5x5*: (3:29.00), 3:11.77, 3:04.52, (2:42.18), 2:51.45 = *3:02.58
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:32.33*; 11.17, 37.90, 1:43.26
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *8:06.69*; 22.65, 31.04, 3:46.04, 3:26.96 ouch!
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:33.73*; 9.92, 36.51, 3:10.04, 3:20.14, 5:17.09 Daargh! I can't solve 4x4 today!
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *19:57.80*; 11.78, 36.85, 1:41.58, 3:02.84, 6:06.59, 8:18.14 sub-20 2-7 relay! And I wouldn't even consider that a good 6x6 solve unless it was a full minute faster.
*4x4x4*: 1:35.74, 1:29.12, 1:30.31, (1:44.29), (1:27.94) = *1:31.72
3x3x3 FMC: 49 moves


Spoiler: FMC solution



L U' R' B' U' B' F' U' L' U2 B2 D' F' L' F2 L F' D' F2 R F' R' F L' F2 L2 D' L2 F' L F D L F2 L' F' L F' L2 F R' F2 L F' L' F2 L R F'


3x3x3 OH*: (55.32), 1:00.99, 57.41, (1:03.39), 58.73 = *59.04
7x7x7*: (8:41.95+), 8:38.24, (7:42.44), 8:17.15, 7:48.29 = *8:14.56*


----------



## ReversedPlus (Sep 19, 2017)

*3x3x3:* 37.78, (36.58), 39.67, 40.89, (43.13) = *39.45

*


----------



## Berd (Sep 19, 2017)

FMC: 35


Spoiler: Solution



U' R2 F D' L // 2X2X2
B R2 B' R * B R' B' // 2X2X3
F D R' D' // F2L-1
F' R F' R' F2 R' @ // AB4C

* = [R' F2 R: B2]
@ = [F L F': R2]


----------



## DuLe (Sep 19, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *33*



Spoiler: Solution



*U' F' R' F L' F' R L F' D' L' F L F' D2 R' D2 R D' R2 F B' U B D B' U' B D2 F2 L F R2*

I: R2 F' L' (P: U) // 2x2x2
I: F2 D F' R2 // 2x2x3
N: L' F' L F' D' L' F L F' // F2L-1
N: D2 R' D2 R D' // -5C
Skeleton:
U' _L'_ * _F'_ L F' D' L' F L F' D2 R' D2 R D' R2 F ** D' F2 L F R2
* _L_ F' R' F L' F' R _F_ // 2C
** B' U B D B' U' B _D'_ // 3C


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

MBLD: 36/46 58:58


----------



## AidanNoogie (Sep 20, 2017)

2x2: (4.49), 3.63, (3.24), 4.28, 3.98 = 3.96

3x3: (10.70), (14.80), 12.36, 13.75, 13.27= 13.13

4x4: 51.15, 52.84, (55.85), 53.30, (45.28) = 52.43

5x5: (2:18.18), 1:56.40, 1:59.03, 1:58.38, (1:51.50) = 1:57. 94

6x6: (4:16.49), 4:03.98, 4:15.14, (3:44.75), 3:50.70 = 4:03.27

Square 1: (31.18), 41.19, 40.68, 37.12, (49.45) = 39.66

2+3+4 relay: 1:29.53

2+3+4+5 relay: 3:03.14

2x2 BLD: 55.68, DNF, DNF = DNF mean


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 20, 2017)

For 2bld do you count memo time?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> For 2bld do you count memo time?


Yes.


----------



## ican97 (Sep 21, 2017)

3x3: 13.64, (12.31), 12.40, 13.79, (19.13) = 13.28

3BLD: 28.71, 35.85, 40.58 = 35.05

4BLD: DNF, DNF, 3:19.85

MBLD: 28/31 in 59:25


----------



## Harvey Dave P. Bade (Sep 21, 2017)

2x2: (7.49)(12.46)(13.41)(14.22)(8.19)=Ao5(11.59))
3x3: (32.11)(31.33)(28.86)(27.95)(31.66)=Ao5((30.61))


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 22, 2017)

2x2: 2.62
1. (3.41)
2. (2.30)
3. 2.61
4. 2.93
5. 2.33

3x3: 14.84 
1. 14.59
2. 15.63
3. 14.31
4. (19.63)
5. (14.03)

4x4: 58.36
1. 57.88
2. 59.97
3. (54.64)
4. (1:11.01) //lol
5. 57.24

5x5: 2:17.38 //WTF? I average around 2:05
1. 2:04.18
2. 2:27.07
3. 2:08.12
4. 2:16.94
5. 2:33.27

Pyra: 11.81 //didn't solve it at home for about 6 months
1. 8.94
2. (14.00)
3. 13.23
4. (8.04)
5. 13.27

MTS: 35.18 ao5
1. 41.60
2. 28.03
3. 35.90
4. (DNF(31.82))
5. (25.99)

3BLD: 29.99
1. 29.99
2. DNF(29.70)
3. DNF(40.92)

2BLD: 8.64 single, 11.86 mean
8.64
14.32
12.62

3x3 OH: 23.33
1. (24.04)
2. (20.14)
3. 22.82
4. 23.52
5. 23.65

4BLD:

5BLD:

MBLD: 13/14 28:02.46

2-4 relay: 1:21.19
2-5:


----------



## OJ Cubing (Sep 22, 2017)

4x4: 1:01.68, 53.12, (50.31), (1:03.96), 52.65 = 55.81 //yass
5x5: (2:25.27), 2:05.62, (1:48.45), 1:54.62, 1:54.32 = 1:58.18
6x6: 5:18.61, 5:11.00, 5:12.04, DNS, DNS

2-4 Relay: 1:17.59

Clock: 20.31, (21.31), 17.74, (17.19), 20.72 = 19.59 //yay sub-20!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 23, 2017)

3x3- (31.45),44.7,(53.32),44.12,44.61- Average-44.76
2x2-8.95,(9.45),6.65,(5.18),7.65-Not the best average-7.75


----------



## okayama (Sep 24, 2017)

*FMC*: 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D F' D L R D B' R2 D L2 D'
Solution: D L D' L D2 L' B2 R' B' R F D2 L R D R2 B2 L U L' B2 R D' U' L' R2

Here is 15 min backup solution (29 moves).

(Inverse)

1st square: R2 L U L'
2nd square: D2
2x2x3 block: F' B'
Orient edges: D2 F L' F' *
More square: L' D' L D2
More square: L'
All but 3 corners: R D2 L' D L D2 R'

Insert at *: F' L B' L' F L B L'

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

(Inverse)

1st square: R2 L U + L'
2nd square: D2
2x2x2 block: F'
Orient edges: R' B R
2x2x3 block: B2
All but 2c2e: L D2 L' D L' D'

Insert at +: R (R' D R' B2 L U' L' B2 R2 D') R'


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Sep 24, 2017)

3x3 : 26.12, 19.88, 26.60, (29.55), (19.15) = 24.20
3x3OH: 1:04.01, 1:14.32, (1:20.54), 1:12.27, (58.63) = 1:10.20


----------



## muchacho (Sep 25, 2017)

*3x3*: 15.58, (15.13), (26.61), 17.57, 18.93 = *17.36*


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 25, 2017)

*2x2: *5.56, (5.93), 5.51, (3.13), 5.43* = 5.50
Pyra: *(3.77), (5.64), 4.13, 5.60, 4.76* = 4.83
*


----------



## Alea (Sep 25, 2017)

*2x2:* (5.65), 8.68, 7.15, (10.21), 9.91=>* 8.59
3x3:* (20.72), 17.97, 19.63, (17.78), 20.19=>*19.27
4x4:* (1:02.47), (1:17.81), 1:17.06, 1:17.34, 1:16.36=> *1:16.92
5x5:* 2:14.72, 2:14.77, (2:23.47), 2:10.93, (2:01.30)=>* 2:13.48
6x6:* 4:33.41, 4:26.00, (4:04.40), (4:44.91), 4:14.60=> *4:24.67
7x7:* (7:08.62), 7:04.95, (6:25.04), 6:35.12, 6:58.37=> *6:52.82
OH:* 32.85, (57.56), (25.48), 28.75, 35.46=> *32.36
2-4: 1:48.24
2-5: 4:10.50
2-6: 8:08.69
2-7: 14:56.24
Kilo:* (1:29.11), 1:22.89, 1:09.88, (55.19), 1:00.14=> *1:10.97*
*Clock:* DNF, 46.12, 38.99, 39.76, (36.29)=> *41.63
Mega:* (2:22.20), 1:55.05, 1:55.37, (1:49.68), 1:55.79=> *1:55.41
Pyra:* (13.66), 12.16, 8.47, (7.34), 10.81=>* 10.48
SQ-1:* 57.33, 1:22.99, 1:03.65, (1:32.17), (43.56)=> *1:07.99
Skewb:* 14.59, 12.80, 13.85, (15.03), (10.83)=> *13.75*


----------



## sqAree (Sep 26, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.55, (5.16), (12.83), 6.43, 7.19 = *6.39
3x3:* 14.41, 13.84, (18.88), (13.81), 14.97 = *14.41
4x4: *56.10, (1:04.90), 58.31, (53.71), 59.47 = *57.96
6x6:* 5:34.48, (4:45.28), 5:22.61, (9:20.98), 5:26.13 = *5:27.74
OH:* (25.00), 21.15, 18.63, 21.41, (18.33) = *20.40
2-4:* *1:33.79
2-5:* *3:58.48
2-6:* *10:07.07
2-7:* *17:20.28
Clock:* 23.13, 20.00, (10.44), 21.00, (28.23) = *21.38
Pyra:* 6.90, (10.67), (5.25), 5.75, 10.60 = *7.75
SQ-1:* (37.06), 44.67, (1:05.40), 57.58, 52.32 = *51.52
Skewb:* 12.19, 17.92, (19.57), 16.05, (12.00) = *15.39*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2017)

Results week 38: congratulations to kahvipelle123, Isaac and speedcuber71

*2x2x2*(47)

 2.09 WACWCA
 2.32 Isaac Lai
 2.37 kahvipelle123
 2.62 Gregory Alekseev
 2.77 applezfall
 2.85 cuberkid10
 2.99 leomannen
 3.15 Competition Cuber
 3.39 mihnea3000
 3.91 Tx789
 3.96 AidanNoogie
 4.21 DGCubes
 4.34 big_moe5
 4.37 speedcuber71
 4.64 Jonsa87
 4.76 Ordway Persyn
 4.98 MartinN13
 4.98 T1_M0
 5.01 jtcubes
 5.04 obelisk477
 5.25 tigermaxi
 5.50 CornerCutter
 5.52 TasseRasse
 5.54 GarethBert11
 5.57 teboecubes
 5.72 Bogdan
 5.84 Thrasher989
 6.02 LegendaryMJS
 6.16 Aerospry
 6.22 Arttu Puttonen
 6.26 TipsterTrickster
 6.29 CyanSandwich
 6.39 Moonwink Cuber
 6.39 sqAree
 6.94 typeman5
 7.12 Bubbagrub
 7.75 Duncan Bannon
 7.78 Mike Hughey
 7.80 theos
 8.29 a3533
 8.58 Alea
 8.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.61 aberdeener
 11.35 Harvey Dave P. Bade
 13.25 Jacck
 21.58 MatsBergsten
 DNF Veikkorauh
*3x3x3 *(55)

 9.07 cuberkid10
 9.10 Isaac Lai
 9.14 speedcuber71
 9.17 kahvipelle123
 9.80 mihnea3000
 10.66 DGCubes
 11.29 Competition Cuber
 11.70 typeman5
 12.78 Keroma12
 13.13 AidanNoogie
 13.28 ican97
 13.29 big_moe5
 13.53 Jonsa87
 14.05 YoAkshYo
 14.06 Arttu Puttonen
 14.11 obelisk477
 14.41 sqAree
 14.51 YY
 14.60 Moonwink Cuber
 14.68 Ordway Persyn
 14.84 Gregory Alekseev
 15.16 leomannen
 15.22 CyanSandwich
 15.35 GarethBert11
 15.62 T1_M0
 15.71 applezfall
 15.72 Agguzi
 16.18 Bogdan
 16.94 TasseRasse
 16.94 tigermaxi
 16.96 LegendaryMJS
 17.36 muchacho
 17.71 Aerospry
 17.88 jtcubes
 18.45 thegreynomad16
 18.54 teboecubes
 19.26 Alea
 21.44 Mike Hughey
 21.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.98 TipsterTrickster
 22.18 Thrasher989
 22.35 Bubbagrub
 24.20 Aaditya Sikder
 26.10 theos
 26.40 a3533
 26.51 MartinN13
 27.33 aberdeener
 30.62 Harvey Dave P. Bade
 31.03 One Wheel
 32.01 RyuKagamine
 33.62 Jacck
 39.45 ReversedPlus
 39.91 MatsBergsten
 44.27 Duncan Bannon
 DNF Veikkorauh
*4x4x4*(38)

 33.73 cuberkid10
 38.38 Isaac Lai
 39.19 speedcuber71
 42.38 FastCubeMaster
 49.16 kahvipelle123
 50.44 Competition Cuber
 51.47 DGCubes
 51.82 Ordway Persyn
 52.43 AidanNoogie
 55.82 OJ Cubing
 56.68 Jonsa87
 57.78 Tx789
 57.96 sqAree
 58.36 Gregory Alekseev
 1:00.22 LegendaryMJS
 1:00.29 obelisk477
 1:00.80 CyanSandwich
 1:00.92 Kian
 1:01.44 typeman5
 1:03.48 GarethBert11
 1:09.37 applezfall
 1:12.83 big_moe5
 1:16.92 Alea
 1:18.87 Bogdan
 1:20.28 TasseRasse
 1:22.92 Aerospry
 1:31.72 One Wheel
 1:32.20 T1_M0
 1:32.74 Bubbagrub
 1:35.97 TipsterTrickster
 1:37.51 Mike Hughey
 1:43.33 jtcubes
 1:46.24 Thrasher989
 1:49.41 theos
 1:50.12 thegreynomad16
 1:50.25 RyuKagamine
 2:02.52 Jacck
 2:25.60 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(26)

 1:11.79 cuberkid10
 1:16.08 jtcubes
 1:16.59 speedcuber71
 1:18.32 Isaac Lai
 1:26.71 kahvipelle123
 1:30.36 DGCubes
 1:41.45 Ordway Persyn
 1:47.53 CyanSandwich
 1:55.48 Jonsa87
 1:57.57 obelisk477
 1:57.94 AidanNoogie
 1:58.19 OJ Cubing
 1:59.99 Competition Cuber
 2:13.47 Alea
 2:17.38 Gregory Alekseev
 2:22.45 Bogdan
 2:23.75 TasseRasse
 2:35.42 T1_M0
 2:38.71 Mike Hughey
 2:47.13 big_moe5
 2:48.21 applezfall
 2:49.02 Aerospry
 3:02.58 One Wheel
 3:09.84 TipsterTrickster
 3:27.25 theos
 4:07.66 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(16)

 2:43.15 cuberkid10
 2:43.19 speedcuber71
 2:56.13 Isaac Lai
 3:17.29 kahvipelle123
 4:03.27 AidanNoogie
 4:24.67 Alea
 4:27.50 YY
 4:32.46 Competition Cuber
 5:11.13 One Wheel
 5:13.06 Mike Hughey
 5:17.20 T1_M0
 5:27.74 sqAree
 5:45.11 RyuKagamine
 6:16.98 TipsterTrickster
 7:20.94 MatsBergsten
 DNF OJ Cubing
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:26.08 speedcuber71
 5:23.91 CyanSandwich
 5:37.57 kahvipelle123
 5:46.79 YY
 6:52.81 Alea
 7:50.30 Mike Hughey
 8:14.56 One Wheel
 8:21.48 Bogdan
 9:14.68 Aerospry
 9:23.29 TipsterTrickster
12:34.17 MatsBergsten
 DNF T1_M0
*3x3 one handed*(39)

 16.88 kahvipelle123
 17.36 Isaac Lai
 17.72 typeman5
 19.40 mihnea3000
 19.85 cuberkid10
 20.28 YoAkshYo
 20.40 sqAree
 23.33 Gregory Alekseev
 23.55 YY
 24.40 speedcuber71
 25.21 leomannen
 26.36 DGCubes
 29.77 Competition Cuber
 30.24 big_moe5
 30.63 TasseRasse
 31.74 obelisk477
 32.35 Alea
 33.60 Bogdan
 33.73 Jonsa87
 33.74 Aerospry
 34.21 applezfall
 35.01 thegreynomad16
 35.19 Agguzi
 35.93 LegendaryMJS
 39.19 T1_M0
 41.44 Bubbagrub
 43.48 CyanSandwich
 45.37 Mike Hughey
 46.48 RyuKagamine
 48.41 GarethBert11
 51.65 jtcubes
 56.22 MartinN13
 56.31 a3533
 56.93 teboecubes
 58.44 Thrasher989
 59.04 One Wheel
 1:06.99 TipsterTrickster
 1:08.31 Jacck
 1:10.20 Aaditya Sikder
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:24.90 Bubbagrub
 1:41.77 kahvipelle123
 2:40.71 MartinN13
 2:53.44 RyuKagamine
 3:06.34 TasseRasse
 DNF big_moe5
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(23)

 6.47 jtcubes
 6.50 applezfall
 7.03 leomannen
 8.64 Gregory Alekseev
 9.04 Isaac Lai
 16.79 kahvipelle123
 18.01 CyanSandwich
 20.20 Moonwink Cuber
 23.22 T1_M0
 23.38 DGCubes
 28.74 cuberkid10
 30.26 MatsBergsten
 32.85 Mike Hughey
 32.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.02 speedcuber71
 36.02 GarethBert11
 43.03 Bogdan
 51.97 Bubbagrub
 55.68 AidanNoogie
 1:01.11 Jacck
 1:24.01 MartinN13
 1:26.52 RyuKagamine
 2:50.56 TipsterTrickster
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 26.47 jtcubes
 28.71 ican97
 29.99 Gregory Alekseev
 37.72 speedcuber71
 39.83 YY
 1:02.32 T1_M0
 1:07.56 thegreynomad16
 1:21.63 MatsBergsten
 1:22.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:41.68 DGCubes
 1:50.16 Mike Hughey
 2:09.56 YoAkshYo
 2:36.84 Jonsa87
 2:49.68 cuberkid10
 2:54.20 Isaac Lai
 3:16.63 Bogdan
 3:21.33 Jacck
 4:25.45 GarethBert11
 4:39.00 RyuKagamine
 8:44.89 applezfall
 9:16.58 leomannen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:34.89 CyanSandwich
 3:19.85 ican97
 3:24.45 YY
 6:05.88 T1_M0
 6:40.69 MatsBergsten
 6:54.09 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF Jacck
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:56.85 CyanSandwich
 6:36.43 YY
12:37.84 MatsBergsten
15:04.87 Mike Hughey
18:25.54 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

36/46 (58:58)  the super cuber
28/31 (59:25)  ican97
22/28 (49:46)  CyanSandwich
15/15 (50:44)  Deri Nata Wijaya
13/14 (28:02)  Gregory Alekseev
6/6 (28:08)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 7:08)  Mike Hughey
2/2 (12:42)  Bogdan
 DNF speedcuber71
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 35.18 Gregory Alekseev
 58.47 T1_M0
 1:16.08 Isaac Lai
 1:17.17 Mike Hughey
 1:18.65 speedcuber71
 1:30.62 Bogdan
 1:32.70 kahvipelle123
 2:13.91 applezfall
 DNF YY
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(33)

 49.66 cuberkid10
 54.94 Isaac Lai
 59.07 kahvipelle123
 1:00.35 speedcuber71
 1:05.80 DGCubes
 1:07.14 Competition Cuber
 1:07.15 FastCubeMaster
 1:14.06 jtcubes
 1:14.87 Ordway Persyn
 1:15.90 Arttu Puttonen
 1:17.59 OJ Cubing
 1:18.22 obelisk477
 1:21.19 Gregory Alekseev
 1:24.75 GarethBert11
 1:24.82 applezfall
 1:29.53 AidanNoogie
 1:33.55 T1_M0
 1:33.79 sqAree
 1:34.73 LegendaryMJS
 1:40.57 CyanSandwich
 1:43.38 Bogdan
 1:44.67 Aerospry
 1:45.49 TasseRasse
 1:48.24 Alea
 1:48.53 big_moe5
 2:03.66 Bubbagrub
 2:12.12 TipsterTrickster
 2:15.24 Mike Hughey
 2:32.33 One Wheel
 2:40.74 Thrasher989
 2:41.16 theos
 3:16.56 Jacck
 3:22.98 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(22)

 2:05.50 cuberkid10
 2:16.15 Isaac Lai
 2:17.84 speedcuber71
 2:25.26 kahvipelle123
 2:38.49 FastCubeMaster
 2:56.99 Ordway Persyn
 3:03.14 AidanNoogie
 3:20.13 Competition Cuber
 3:39.54 obelisk477
 3:58.48 sqAree
 4:09.00 Bogdan
 4:10.50 Alea
 4:11.15 applezfall
 4:15.77 Aerospry
 4:18.70 T1_M0
 4:32.01 big_moe5
 5:02.27 Mike Hughey
 5:41.41 TipsterTrickster
 6:52.29 Jacck
 7:12.19 MatsBergsten
 8:06.69 One Wheel
 8:48.23 theos
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(7)

 5:55.00 kahvipelle123
 7:48.97 YY
 7:58.61 Competition Cuber
 8:08.69 Alea
10:07.07 sqAree
11:28.25 TipsterTrickster
12:33.73 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

11:43.72 kahvipelle123
14:31.62 YY
14:56.24 Alea
17:20.28 sqAree
19:57.80 One Wheel
21:41.51 TipsterTrickster
*MiniGuildford*(6)

 4:19.68 cuberkid10
 5:24.83 DGCubes
 5:36.39 kahvipelle123
 7:38.87 big_moe5
 8:42.16 T1_M0
13:53.31 Jacck
*Kilominx*(7)

 35.45 DGCubes
 57.52 speedcuber71
 1:04.04 big_moe5
 1:07.21 jtcubes
 1:10.97 Alea
 1:34.10 Mike Hughey
 1:43.15 T1_M0
*Skewb*(31)

 4.07 WACWCA
 4.12 Isaac Lai
 4.76 kahvipelle123
 5.46 cuberkid10
 5.75 Competition Cuber
 5.96 applezfall
 6.15 DGCubes
 6.27 Jonsa87
 6.35 big_moe5
 7.09 speedcuber71
 7.37 leomannen
 7.39 FastCubeMaster
 7.52 MartinN13
 8.46 T1_M0
 8.99 YY
 9.16 Bubbagrub
 9.61 TasseRasse
 9.69 TipsterTrickster
 9.89 Bogdan
 10.02 jtcubes
 10.70 tigermaxi
 11.90 CyanSandwich
 12.10 GarethBert11
 12.13 Aerospry
 13.75 Alea
 13.88 typeman5
 15.39 sqAree
 15.96 theos
 17.84 Mike Hughey
 19.46 MatsBergsten
 22.61 Jacck
*Clock*(15)

 7.63 jtcubes
 11.21 kahvipelle123
 13.10 MartinN13
 13.17 T1_M0
 14.84 Jonsa87
 16.59 RyuKagamine
 18.59 mihnea3000
 18.61 Arttu Puttonen
 19.59 OJ Cubing
 19.65 big_moe5
 21.38 sqAree
 24.49 Mike Hughey
 41.62 Alea
 DNF TasseRasse
 DNF cuberkid10
*Pyraminx*(31)

 3.39 DGCubes
 3.57 FastCubeMaster
 3.86 applezfall
 4.27 Isaac Lai
 4.40 Competition Cuber
 4.72 cuberkid10
 4.83 CornerCutter
 5.07 T1_M0
 5.51 mihnea3000
 6.27 kahvipelle123
 6.44 leomannen
 6.99 big_moe5
 7.00 MartinN13
 7.25 speedcuber71
 7.75 sqAree
 7.79 Jonsa87
 8.24 GarethBert11
 8.27 jtcubes
 8.67 Moonwink Cuber
 10.43 Aerospry
 10.48 Alea
 11.02 TasseRasse
 11.23 typeman5
 11.81 Gregory Alekseev
 11.85 Thrasher989
 11.90 tigermaxi
 12.48 TipsterTrickster
 14.16 YY
 14.60 Jacck
 15.94 obelisk477
 16.10 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(14)

 52.60 Isaac Lai
 58.40 cuberkid10
 1:23.08 kahvipelle123
 1:39.41 Tx789
 1:39.96 leomannen
 1:50.57 speedcuber71
 1:55.40 Alea
 2:03.57 applezfall
 2:05.58 big_moe5
 2:08.50 TasseRasse
 2:27.45 T1_M0
 2:33.83 Bogdan
 3:40.02 TipsterTrickster
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(25)

 12.18 Isaac Lai
 12.38 speedcuber71
 13.93 cuberkid10
 16.24 kahvipelle123
 17.66 Jonsa87
 19.07 DGCubes
 19.65 Competition Cuber
 26.50 mihnea3000
 27.47 T1_M0
 29.81 applezfall
 30.61 leomannen
 31.82 FastCubeMaster
 37.30 big_moe5
 39.37 Mike Hughey
 39.66 AidanNoogie
 42.97 TipsterTrickster
 48.88 Bubbagrub
 49.15 Bogdan
 49.87 MartinN13
 51.52 sqAree
 55.13 Aerospry
 56.32 TasseRasse
 1:00.89 RyuKagamine
 1:07.99 Alea
 1:31.75 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

26 okayama
31 CyanSandwich
32 speedcuber71
33 Kyle™
33 Isaac Lai
33 DuLe
35 Berd
37 Bogdan
40 thegreynomad16
42 Mike Hughey
49 One Wheel
52 T1_M0
54 kahvipelle123
67 TipsterTrickster
DNF  theos

*Contest results*

496 kahvipelle123
475 Isaac Lai
459 speedcuber71
444 cuberkid10
356 DGCubes
349 T1_M0
333 Competition Cuber
301 applezfall
297 CyanSandwich
296 Gregory Alekseev
268 big_moe5
261 Mike Hughey
260 Jonsa87
256 Bogdan
247 jtcubes
228 sqAree
226 leomannen
225 AidanNoogie
220 Alea
217 YY
195 obelisk477
193 mihnea3000
186 TasseRasse
180 Ordway Persyn
174 MatsBergsten
174 TipsterTrickster
172 GarethBert11
167 Aerospry
160 FastCubeMaster
149 typeman5
141 MartinN13
128 ican97
124 Bubbagrub
115 LegendaryMJS
110 Jacck
109 One Wheel
101 YoAkshYo
100 Arttu Puttonen
96 Deri Nata Wijaya
94 OJ Cubing
94 thegreynomad16
93 Moonwink Cuber
86 Tx789
85 RyuKagamine
81 WACWCA
79 tigermaxi
75 Thrasher989
67 theos
58 teboecubes
55 CornerCutter
53 Agguzi
50 Keroma12
35 the super cuber
35 a3533
27 muchacho
25 okayama
25 Kian
22 DuLe
22 Kyle™
21 Aaditya Sikder
19 Berd
19 aberdeener
18 Duncan Bannon
17 Harvey Dave P. Bade
7 ReversedPlus
7 Veikkorauh


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Sep 26, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results week 38: congratulations to kahvipelle123, Isaac and speedcuber71



Yay i'm in top 3! I thought i was second though but i guess Isaac beat me a day before the comp ended haha
I need to get a functional clock to do the mini guildford next time


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 26, 2017)

Looks like my 7x7 and OH times got missed. I had a PB Ao5 and single on 7x7.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 26, 2017)

I added pyraminx although I didn't do good.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Looks like my 7x7 and OH times got missed. I had a PB Ao5 and single on 7x7.


Sorry, they disappeared when I removed you Spoiler for FMC. 
Now they are added. (cannot miss PB:s that way )

@CornerCutter: your Pyra is also in.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2017)

So we round this weeks comp up with the cubicle Gift Card lottery.

66 contestants, 1.5% chance for each of you .

The computer churns for a while and then comes NUMBER 2!
That is *Isaac Lai*! Congratulations!


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Sep 26, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> So we round this weeks comp up with the cubicle Gift Card lottery.
> 
> 66 contestants, 1.5% chance for each of you .
> 
> ...


 NOOOOOO I WAS NO.2 TILL MONDAY HOW DID MY FATE CHANGE SO QUICKLY DAMN


----------

